# Stress Re-leavin'!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been off 7 days and lawn mower crapped out, then my big boat crapped out, so my fishing has been lacking! Was gonna try crappie fishing last night but after a long day with the family and having to do a few other things around the house before I go back to work tomorrow, I WAS TOO TIRED!!!

This morning around 10, I decided to hit up some ponds near the house! The bites are usually consistent. I caught better fish then usual but probably because I had this fella fishing with me!!!!!!! He's taking care of some dinks!!!






I heard a big PLUNK and looked behind me to see him/her flying up. He/she circled several times and unfortunately I didn't get em diving!!! Purty cool seeing him. I hooked up 4 good size bass, several dinks, and a good size bluegill! All the big bass were caught on a Zoom Trick worm in june bug! I caught several dinks and the blue gill on a Yozuri sinking minnow. It was nice to catch a few and only saw 1 snake....couldn't tell ifin it was a moc or a water snake!!! hahaha


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hay man crime is down in Santa rosa,your boss said so. Oh ya never mind you supervise people. I know where it can come from. Be safe


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice old Mitchell reel there, I can't remember if that was a 300 or what


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Probably a banded water snake 😉 Good job on the bass brother !

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Dang boy we need to get you out on Sandestin


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Man Sandesten would never be the same.Just one trip and you cant go home.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Good report, Jason. Nicely done.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

off route II said:


> Nice old Mitchell reel there, I can't remember if that was a 300 or what



304 x2!!! I got 3 that I use all the time....:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A nice bunch of fish there Jason !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was afraid to click on this thread.
I thought you were giving "Man Massages" to Re-Leave Stress.

Nice post now that I had the courage to read it.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

At least no pics of feet.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Donut slayer said:


> At least no pics of feet.


Come on.....im a pro!!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

If you take out the fish in that first picture and add the quote of "Do you know how fast you were going ? License and registration ! " At least that's what it made me think of.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the way you set the hook! With authority!! Good job!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> If you take out the fish in that first picture and add the quote of "Do you know how fast you were going ? License and registration ! " At least that's what it made me think of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Almost like a yellow wood commercial 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

